# Good Canon Dealers in LA



## jeffa4444 (Feb 13, 2015)

Anyone know the best Canon dealers in LA? Over for the week from the UK.


----------



## kaihp (Feb 15, 2015)

I had a good experience with Bel-Air Camera Superstore in Westwood Villiage a couple of years back. They were recommended by the forum denizens at the time.


----------

